

Show HN: Buzzer Server – Apartment Intercom? Buzz People in with Phone - maz29
https://github.com/maciejzukowski/BuzzerServer

======
dang
No sockpuppet or astroturf votes or comments on HN, please.

------
Phogo
I'll have a play with this, this weekend. Thank you.

------
hammerandnails
Cool, I will try to get this setup in my apartment. There is zero security
from what I see though. That will need to change.

------
binarymentality
cool, looks simple to setup. I have the same intercom.

